# Arboreal vivarium heating and lighting help needed



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

First time vivarium build and open to all suggestion and help with internal decor and planting











This is the bare bones of the build
Drawer units in the bottom with the tall arboreal viv to the left for Phil the frilled lizard
And the viv on the right is for Minty the bearded dragon











This part of the build is to the left of the units above

The section with the white panels cover the chimney breast and an open shelving unit to the left of that











This is the drawers pack that the two vivs sit on top of












This is almost the extent of the build apart from a triangluar unit to the top right to fit into the bedroom ceiling

Really pleased with how things are going and cant wait to finish and get it fitted and our two guys into their new homes


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

do you actually need heating and lighting help or are you just showing off? cos that looks the nuts.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

*I need help*

I am a shop fitter

The build is the easy bit but the reptile knowledge is the bit im not so up on

So yes i do need help please please lol


----------

